# Colorful Female Peacock?



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm just starting up a new 60 gallon tank and I just introduced two peacocks, an OB and a yellow peacock with blueish face. I don't know the specific genus of these as they were not available at my local fish store. This is my first experience with peacocks.

Given that they were both colorful, I assumed that they were both Male, but within 5 minutes of introducing them into my tank, the OB was moving gravel around to form a pit, darting in front of the yellow peacock and then they would circle each other above the pit he had made.

I had thought that female peacocks were generally drab, with less color. While my yellow peacock is not vibrant, it's clearly yellow with some blue. Could it be that she is a female, or could I be misinterpreting the behavior I saw? Again, I was just surprised as I thought that female peacocks did not have much color. I will look to see if I can post a picture.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is a picture:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your picture did not post, follow the instructions in my signature for how to post pics.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry, think the issue was that the link was to a private album. Here's another link:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If they were circling at a relatively fast speed, then it's probably a territorial dispute and you're witnessing some aggressive behavior. When you add new fish, the hierarchy is disrupted and the fish need to re-establish their pecking order.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

GTZ said:


> If they were circling at a relatively fast speed, then it's probably a territorial dispute and you're witnessing some aggressive behavior. When you add new fish, the hierarchy is disrupted and the fish need to re-establish their pecking order.


Nope...it was slow circling and the OB was occasionally waving his fins. Also both were introduced to the tank at the same time and there were no other fish in the tank. There was no real chasing or anything that seemed aggressive to me.

It's been about a week now, and I haven't seen them do it again since they day they were introduced (but could have missed it). I had read that water changes could trigger mating but again, was just surprised that I might not have bought 2 Males. They do occasionally swim together (when the OB's not hiding).


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Your yellow peacock is definitely male. OB peacocks can be female and have some good color.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

It is normal for the fish to fight for position at first... once they have figured out who is boss, they don't need to do it unless one continues to challenge.

Also sometimes fish get "confused", but do figure out who is male or female after they meet.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd believe they are males and fighting. I'd also expect this until you have 8 males in your tank. What are the dimensions of the 60G?


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Your OB peacock looks like a female to me.


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> I'd believe they are males and fighting. I'd also expect this until you have 8 males in your tank. What are the dimensions of the 60G?


The tank dimensions are 48" wide by 12" deep by 24" high.



noki said:


> It is normal for the fish to fight for position at first... once they have figured out who is boss, they don't need to do it unless one continues to challenge.
> 
> Also sometimes fish get "confused", but do figure out who is male or female after they meet.


The behavior seemed very similar to the peacock mating behavior videos I saw on youtube, so for now, I think your "confused" theory is the one I'll go with. I'll definitely update if it happens again (and will try to get video this time).


----------

